# Amadeus Symphonic Orchestra Release Info



## Michayl Asaph (Nov 5, 2018)

https://sonicscores.com/amadeus/

The demo's sound very programmed, like it was done with Overture, but it looks kind of interesting. I fall under academic pricing, so for $99 I'll probably get it. Need to hear some more professional demo's though.


----------



## TGV (Nov 5, 2018)

In the video, he mentions that it's similar to Indiginus Solid State Orchestra, but that's almost an understatement. It looks and sounds quite similar, although a bit more acoustic. The timpani in particular have a very similar character.


----------



## David Cuny (Nov 5, 2018)

I was wondering when it would be available. 

I'm hoping that there will be more detail forthcoming. The only video is the one the Tracy already posted, and that wasn't really for the consumption by the general public, was it?

The Orchestra is basically a port of Solid State Orchestra, which is cool... But I can already get SSO, and at a cheaper price. I'm still looking forward to finding out how the individual instruments sound, so I can convince myself I need to spend my cash on this.

The page loading is _slow..._ Plus, my browser complains there are insecure elements.

Even worse, I can't get the audio to play back in Chrome, IE, Firefox or Edge. Perhaps the audio files aren't posted to Dropbox yet? The direct links don't seem to work either.

Perhaps it's not ready to be posted yet?

At least it's got my attention.


----------



## sonicscores (Nov 5, 2018)

Sorry about that.

Those audio examples were only place holders and were not for the general public.
We hope to have examples next week.


----------



## tcollins (Nov 5, 2018)

David Cuny said:


> The page loading is _slow..._ Plus, my browser complains there are insecure elements.
> 
> Even worse, I can't get the audio to play back in Chrome, IE, Firefox or Edge. Perhaps the audio files aren't posted to Dropbox yet? The direct links don't seem to work either.
> 
> ...



You hit the nail on the head, David.
Two of those audio files have been removed, and my apologies to anyone whose ears were subjected to them! I wish I could erase them from your memories. Those also were in-house test sequences. 

Anyway, just to clear things up a bit...

We were approached by Don Williams of Sonic Scores about completing the GUI for an orchestral library to compliment their Overture notation software. It is a complete orchestral package, not simply the "Symphony" patch you see in the above video.

Amadeus is a collection of existing orchestral sounds, licensed from developers most of you would be familiar with, along with some newly sampled material. I don't know what the agreements are with the vendors, so I cannot answer any questions about the sources, at least not at this time. I do know that many parts of this library, even taken separately, are alone worth the price of admission.

It sounds great for this very reason- these sounds have already proven themselves. This could be a perfect first orchestral library, imo.

There will be proper demos and walk through videos in the weeks before Thanksgiving, and Black Friday is the target release date. It is a fully NKS-compliant Kontakt Player library.

Anyway, I hope that answers some questions.
-TC


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 29, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> Those audio examples were only place holders and were not for the general public.
> We hope to have examples next week.


When is this available? Your websites scarce with detail.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 30, 2018)

tcollins said:


> You hit the nail on the head, David.
> Two of those audio files have been removed, and my apologies to anyone whose ears were subjected to them! I wish I could erase them from your memories. Those also were in-house test sequences.
> 
> Anyway, just to clear things up a bit...
> ...


Sounds really Great.....


----------



## tcollins (Nov 30, 2018)

The library is complete. My understanding is that it is to be released any day now.


----------



## al_net77 (Dec 2, 2018)

I see the "Buy" button now, how long will the intro price last?


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 2, 2018)

Use coupon *vicontrol99 *to get Amadeus for $99.
The special VI-Control price will last through Christmas, Dec 25, 2018.


----------



## damcry (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## MartinH. (Dec 2, 2018)

Right now I only see one demo track on the website. Are there more elsewhere?
Is it known yet from which original sample libraries the samples were licensed?


----------



## nanotk (Dec 2, 2018)

I've just bought it and start to play with it and i have to say:

WOW !!! fantastic tool. i'm totally stunned by this lib !


----------



## Eric G (Dec 2, 2018)

Just bought, downloaded and hit the keys. OMG. Folks for $99 dollars this is an absolute no brainer. The All in one Symphony patch is just jaw dropping. This is not solid-state like synth sounds. My new sketching tool at a minimum without a doubt.


----------



## Michayl Asaph (Dec 2, 2018)

Bought it... internet sucks where I am, I should have it several years from now....
$99. is a great price, very impressed, hoping someone will post some examples!


----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2018)

If I can find some more demo's in the coming weeks I'm considering gifting this to myself for Christmas.


----------



## dougj7 (Dec 2, 2018)

Great sounding library. Amadeus would be proud.


----------



## Circe (Dec 2, 2018)

Just bought this morning...

Such a great !!! And very very cheap library.
The woodwinds are very realistic.
But maybe some solo strings sound a bit sinthetic. (Viola).
Anyway... Santa. Has come early. !!!!


Dont forget to use the coupon. !!! Discount.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 2, 2018)

Well this sounds great and is hoot to play! I like the way velocity, key range, transpose, mix, for individual sections are easily accessible. Instrument selections can be quickly changed. All that stuff is on a single control panel, so there's no digging around in submenus to pause one's creative flow. Quite a nice feature, the author is clearly coming from a VI playing background.

If there's a weakness compared to for instance "The Orchestra" it's that there are no ostinato-like patches. But Amadeus in much more facile because of that single screen, and for me that's a pretty decent trade-off. 

Amadeus includes a unique feature called Auto Preset Change which sequences through a preset series of up to 8 user selected patches when there's a programmable short pause in playing, which is a pretty good compositional idea nudger. And Amadeus's ability to individually tweak velocity sensitivity to individual sections is a joy to use. I personally greatly prefer using velocity for dynamics over riding the modwheel, hey I'm a keyboard guy, OK?

This will probably be my most useful sketcher. Bottles of virtual champagne to all those involved!


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 2, 2018)

Bill,

Thank you for your purchase and your compliments.

Amadeus, just as Overture 5, was designed to be powerful, sound great out of the box, and very easy to use. Several years ago, I began looking around the sample library world for a product like Amadeus and couldn't find it. So I decided to create one myself.

While searching for sounds, instruments, etc., I found Tracy Collins, the VI playing keyboardist you are referring to. Together, we came up with the intuitive single window design that met my requirements and his playing background. Tracy's input was instrumental and his graphic designs are unparalleled, IMHO. We plan to create several more libraries along these same lines; great sounding, easy to use, and at a very affordable price.


----------



## Eric G (Dec 2, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> Bill,
> 
> Thank you for your purchase and your compliments.
> 
> ...



Well deserved praise! I will second Bill, add an Ostinato/Arp functionality for at least strings and you are a lock in my template for years. You could even add the functionality in Overture 5, which I am a happy customer and will be plugging up everything soon.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 2, 2018)

How do the solo strings compare to the Kontakt factory library solo strings? 
Are the samples of all instruments dry if you deactivate the reverb?


----------



## Michayl Asaph (Dec 2, 2018)

Im having a problem with my download page, it ate up all my downloads and I didn' t even get anything downloaded yet.  If I start the 1st file downloading will go through and download all of them, or do I have to manually download one file after another? Does any one know?


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 2, 2018)

The Amadeus strings are much less plain-vanilla than the Kontakt factory strings. Amadeus sounds "more organic" to my ears, in a very good way, and covers more articulations. Without reverb the solo samples are small-room, bone-dry. The ensembles have a little more room sound, comparable to SF Chamber Strings on the close mics. The built in reverb is typical and will take you up to huge room sizes that can be adjusted with a slider. Have been playing with the small string ensemble patch, it's pretty nice!

This pic shows how the velocity ranges for the various sections can be programmed. It's a great feature for exploring how to balance out orchestras. In a similar way you can assign key ranges to individual sections. Sections can be transposed and mixed on similar tools. Overall this is good intro to orchestration that is hugely less daunting than looking at about 100 individual patches in a mainline gallery, and scratching one's head.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 2, 2018)

Michayl Asaph said:


> Im having a problem with my download page, it ate up all my downloads and I didn' t even get anything downloaded yet.  If I start the 1st file downloading will go through and download all of them, or do I have to manually download one file after another? Does any one know?


On my PC using Firefox my downloads automatically went to my Downloads folder, which you can find with the File Explorer tool down on the menu bar on the bottom of the screen. You can also use File Explorer to search "Amadeus Symphonic" on your hard drives to find your downloaded files. 

You have to download each of the seven sections individually, but when you extract them (with perhaps the free 7zip program) you only have to start the part1 file download, and the rest will follow automatically. You can install the actual instrument files anywhere.

I had to make two attempts on 2 of the 7 downloads, the 2 didn't start downloading until the second attempt. The downloads were extremely fast, 300mbps on my cable connection (did you hear that Spitfire?).


----------



## Michayl Asaph (Dec 2, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> On my PC using Firefox my downloads automatically went to my Downloads folder, which you can find with the File Explorer tool down on the menu bar on the bottom of the screen. You can also use File Explorer to search "Amadeus Symphonic" on your hard drives to find your downloaded files.
> 
> You have to download each of the seven sections individually, but when you extract them (with perhaps the free 7zip program) you only have to start the part1 file download, and the rest will follow automatically. You can install the actual instrument files anywhere.
> 
> I had to make two attempts on 2 of the 7 downloads, the 2 didn't start downloading until the second attempt. The downloads were extremely fast, 300mbps on my cable connection (did you hear that Spitfire?).


Thank you, Bill for the help! I ll try again tonite, looking forward to this library!


----------



## Marcin M (Dec 2, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> Use coupon *vicontrol99 *to get Amadeus for $99.
> The special VI-Control price will last through Christmas, Dec 25, 2018.


Damn you man, I told myself I won't buy anything this month


----------



## Zx81 (Dec 4, 2018)

Bought this a couple of days ago but finally got a spare few minutes to explore this morning.

I'm really quite impressed so far, the Symphony patches are really inspiring and a joy to play. I imagine this library is going to become integral to my sketching and noodling workflow.

Congrats to the team. For me at least, this was money well spent.


----------



## topaz (Dec 4, 2018)

Nice, i'd like to see just the symphony available as an option to buy or as a demo into the full library.


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 4, 2018)

id like to know where the samples are from. i think a customer deserves that kind of information.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 4, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> id like to know where the samples are from. i think a customer deserves that kind of information.


I believe the samples were provided by Indiginus.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 4, 2018)

This looks really amazing. I love "orchestras in a box" concepts as you don't have to spend hours to make everything blend. That's why I'm a big fan of Iconica. 

Still, I read a lot of "excellent sketching tool" comments. What does that mean? That you wouldn't use it for your final mockups?


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 4, 2018)

This has been stated before. The samples were purchased from companies around the world over the past three years. They were not purchased from Indiginus, other than the guitars. I chose proven sounds from around the world, that would fit into the concept of Amadeus and had to record a few to complete the process. At the companies request (non-disclosure), the source of the samples would not be made public.

As for the Symphony instrument, that was Tracy's (Indiginus) idea, based off of his "Solid State Symphony" product.

And for a sketching tool only, no, it is a complete orchestral library that can be used in the final mix. All the sounds chosen have been used in productions before. People refer to it as a sketching tool because it is lite, sounds great, and is quick to load. That is the core design of Amadeus.


----------



## tcollins (Dec 4, 2018)

d.healey said:


> I believe the samples were provided by Indiginus.


We worked on the UI, but the orchestral samples are from other sources.


----------



## NekujaK (Dec 4, 2018)

Wasn't planning on buying any more musical tools this holiday season, but simply couldn't resist this. It sounds and plays great, and the UI is brilliant - so straightforward and useful. This is one of two libraries I acquired this fall where the well thought out UI elevates the library to the next level. Taiko Creator is the other.

Congrats on a job well done - I foresee lots of time spent with this library!


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 4, 2018)

Let's give sonicscores a break on the sample sources. They cut a deal that included non-disclosure, so that's it. It just courteous to take NO as a final answer. All that matter to us (or at least to me) is that it sounds good by any definition, and dealing with a little mystery is a reasonable tradeoff for the price.

My use is for sketching, because I've got fancier libs for creating the actual stems. But the sound of Amadeus, for the ground that it covers, is toward the high end of what we expect from much more expensive libs, to the extent that it would be hard to appreciate the difference in many types of cues, especially when viewed with picture. Composers and musicians might be able to tell the difference, but only if they were focused on the audio. imho. I can pretty much guarantee that if you presented an Amadeus mockup to all but your highest level clients, they would start discussing using it without going further. It happens.


----------



## Tacet (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm thinking of crossgrading to Overture 5.
Will the price for ASO always be $99 for Overture owners, or only until Dec 25?

Also, since this was developed for Overture, is there any significant advantage or ease of use in using ASO for playback, as opposed to any other VSTi?https://vi-control.net/community/threads/sonic-scores-new-sample-library.75431/#post-4287034


----------



## Akarin (Dec 4, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Let's give sonicscores a break on the sample sources. They cut a deal that included non-disclosure, so that's it. It just courteous to take NO as a final answer. All that matter to us (or at least to me) is that it sounds good by any definition, and dealing with a little mystery is a reasonable tradeoff for the price.
> 
> My use is for sketching, because I've got fancier libs for creating the actual stems. But the sound of Amadeus, for the ground that it covers, is toward the high end of what we expect from much more expensive libs, to the extent that it would be hard to appreciate the difference in many types of cues, especially when viewed with picture. Composers and musicians might be able to tell the difference, but only if they were focused on the audio. imho. I can pretty much guarantee that if you presented an Amadeus mockup to all but your highest level clients, they would start discussing using it without going further. It happens.



Wow. That good for $99? I'm on it.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 4, 2018)

I have one last question before hitting "buy"... How balanced are the sections?


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 4, 2018)

As for crossgrading to Overture 5 with Amadeus, it is coming. If you can wait to the end of the week, we will be offering a crossgrade from all DAWs and notation programs for $199, which will include a full copy of Overture 5 and Amadeus. We've been so busy getting the library out, that the integration into Overture was put on the back burner. The final price with Overture has not been determined until after the intro sale.

As stated, by the end of the week Amadeus will be fully integrated into Overture 5 as much as you can with a Kontakt library. For example, when you add a track, an instance of Kontakt will be loaded and attached to the track, and the appropriate instrument/samples will be loaded in the player. When you add an articulation that is in Amadeus, to a note, the appropriate key switch will in the articulation and sent at playback, and so on. If you don't know about Overture, it is by far the best notation program for working with sample libraries and was designed that way.

And for the goody, there is a hidden undocumented feature in Overture that allows you to build your own custom instruments and save them as a presets. The preset can be dragged onto any position of a score and added automatically with the Kontakt player, samples, etc. loaded. The preset can even be multiple instruments. Cool as can be. So you can save a string section, say five instruments as a preset, and then later on, you can drag it onto a score to add a whole string section.

This feature was going to be added in Overture 6 next year around summer, but due to popular demand, I'll be releasing it at NAMM, as a new feature in Overture. Heavy users of Overture know about and use the feature, and if you dig on the forum, you can read about it.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 4, 2018)

So. I was considering getting Metropolis Ark I, or Amadeus. I went for Amadeus because of the price and the symphony 'gimmick' more than anything.

Boy, am I glad I did. It sounds brilliant and it's _so. much. fun._


----------



## Tacet (Dec 4, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> As for crossgrading to Overture 5 with Amadeus, it is coming. If you can wait to the end of the week, we will be offering a crossgrade from all DAWs and notation programs for $199, which will include a full copy of Overture 5 and Amadeus. We've been so busy getting the library out, that the integration into Overture was put on the back burner.
> 
> As stated, by the end of the week Amadeus will be fully integrated into Overture 5 as much as you can with a Kontakt library. For example, when you add a track, an instance of Kontakt will be loaded and attached to the track, and the appropriate instrument will be loaded in the player. When you add an articulation in Amadeus, to a note, the appropriate key switch will in the articulation and sent at playback, and so on. If you don't know about Overture, it is by far the best notation program for working with sample libraries and was designed that way.
> 
> ...


Great!
Any chance you may be able to offer prospective crossgraders the ability to test the ASO sounds as part of the Overture 5 demo version?

A bit like you can trial NotePerformer while using the Sibelius free trial?

I think what you guys are doing is great, and you are clearly aiming to get some people to replace traditional DAWs with Overture altogether, at least for sketching.
From that perspective, the ability to testdrive not just the notation program, but also the ASO soundset would be a great sales tool, I believe.


----------



## nanotk (Dec 4, 2018)

Yes i am a heavy user and big fan of the undocumented feature for user preset into Overture.
I'm waiting VERY impatiently for the update of Overture with the Amadeus presets 
And i confirm, Overture is fantastic for working with sample library with Notation.


----------



## Wolf68 (Dec 4, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> This has been stated before. The samples were purchased from companies around the world over the past three years. They were not purchased from Indiginus, other than the guitars. I chose proven sounds that would fit into the concept of Amadeus and had to record a few to complete the process. At the companies request, the source of the samples would not be made public.
> 
> As for the Symphony instrument, that was Tracy's (Indiginus) idea, based off of his "Solid State Symphony" product.
> 
> And for a sketching tool only, no, it is a complete orchestral library that can be used in the final mix. All the sounds chosen have been used in productions before. People refer to it as a sketching tool because it is lite, sounds great, and is quick to load. That is the core design of Amadeus.



May I ask why you don't tell us about the sample sources?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 4, 2018)

Wolf68 said:


> May I ask why you don't tell us about the sample sources?


_
At the companies request, the source of the samples would not be made public.
_
This answer has been given twice now. Either accept it and move on, or just move on.

EDIT: Letting my inner Slytherin loose for about 2 minutes made me think of a multitude of reasons as to why the companies which to stay a silent partner.

Just one: Seen how these samples are licensed, it's safe to assume there are other libraries out there sharing the same sounds. These libraries would be devalued instantly if it became known another library shares them. Even though it doesn't matter, that's how people would react.

I, for one, have no problem with not knowing the source. The library sounds great and is a bargain.

EDIT again:

What I do find somewhat questionable is the End User Agreement that seems to prohibit using it for commercial purposes.

Could you elaborate on this?


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 4, 2018)

I have corrected the EULA on the site and have updated the User Guide, and apologize for missing this.
Yes it can be used for non-commercial and commercial purposes.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Dec 4, 2018)

Michayl Asaph said:


> https://sonicscores.com/amadeus/
> 
> The demo's sound very programmed, like it was done with Overture, but it looks kind of interesting. I fall under academic pricing, so for $99 I'll probably get it. Need to hear some more professional demo's though.


Really nice of you to spill their beans before they were ready to make their own official announcement.

And then there are also some other characters speculating about this or that, or prying into details that are probably covered under NDAs.

What ever happened to MYODB?!

Why don't we delete this whole thread and start over with an official announcement from Sonic Scores?


----------



## d.healey (Dec 4, 2018)

Kevin Fortin said:


> What ever happened to MYODB?!


It's not unusual for a customer to be interested in the source of the thing they are purchasing. In the case of sample libraries I can imagine customers want to make sure they are not re-buying samples they have already purchased in another product. But Sonic Scores has made it clear that no more info will be forthcoming so I guess the issue can be dropped now.


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 4, 2018)

Kevin,
Thank you for pointing that out.

We plan on making an official announcement on Friday to correct this confusion, I hope. Yes this thread and another was started inappropriately because they were not started by us and should have been in Tier 2. Thank you for knowing the rules.


----------



## Maximvs (Dec 4, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> I have corrected the EULA on the site and have updated the User Guide, and apologize for missing this.
> Yes it can be used for non-commercial and commercial purposes.


Hi Don,

any chance to see properly made video tutorials on how to operate Overture 5? I asked for this over a year ago and nothing has ever been released...

Best regards, Max


----------



## topaz (Dec 5, 2018)

I have just purchased this based on the symphony patch alone.
Great work


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 5, 2018)

Good news,
The website has been updated and you can now purchase:

Amadeus with Overture 5 for $299. So Amadeus is $50.
Amadeus with an Overture 5 upgrade/crossgrade for $199. So Amadeus is $70.
These prices are good until Dec 25, 2018.

We have delayed the youtube videos until next year when we make a significant change in Overture 5.
You are right, they are long overdue.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 5, 2018)

Thank you so much for the Vi-Control offer, I will be picking this up for sure! I also hope to finally get Solid State Symphony, which I think will be a perfect match.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 5, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> Good news,
> The website has been updated and you can now purchase:
> 
> Amadeus with Overture 5 for $299. So Amadeus is $50.
> ...


Ok, I'm not seeing this offer on the website at all.


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 5, 2018)

Hold on the website is not working for the combined orders but should be working sometime late tonight or in the morning. I'll post it when the site is ready.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 5, 2018)

David Cuny said:


> The page loading is _slow..._ Plus, my browser complains there are insecure elements.


I wouldn't worry about the term "insecure elements". Since the site is https, that means that some of the images or videos of the site or hosted on an http domain that doesn't have (or has incorrectly configured) a security certificate. It's very common.


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 5, 2018)

The page was loading slow because were were working on the site. All should be good now.
The insecure elements are google fonts, believe it or not.


----------



## Ric4001 (Dec 5, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> The page was loading slow because were were working on the site. All should be good now.
> The insecure elements are google fonts, believe it or not.



I'm still not seeing the combination offer for Amadeus and Competitive upgrade.


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 5, 2018)

Did not read four posts above:


> Hold off on the website is not working for the combined orders but should be working sometime late tonight or in the morning. I'll post it when the site is ready.


----------



## Pipsymbol (Dec 5, 2018)

Sorry for being so straight forward... but, is this library a real challenge to Metropolis Ark, Albions, and Jeager libraries?


----------



## MatFluor (Dec 5, 2018)

Pipsymbol said:


> Sorry for being so straight forward... but, is this library a real challenge to Metropolis Ark, Albions, and Jeager libraries?



Well, sound quality is ok, not on that high level (RR count/Implementation, scripted vs true Legato etc).
But, and it's fun to say that, it's not comparable with those three libs. Because Amadeus has single sections and soloist instruments. It would be fair to compare with garritan personal orchestra and Miroslav Philharmonic, where Amadeus comes out on top by far in my opinion.

But you can't compare the first and second flute that Amadeus has with Ark (no flutes at all), Albion (only "woods high" or variations) or Jaeger (no woods).

Imo, the sound quality is good, but won't replace a Berlin/Spitfire orchestra (not Albions but SSO). Amadeus is more an all-in-one pack, with good sound, low price, and minimal footprint to enable you to write for a proper full orchestra (can't do that with either of your reference libraries above). So, It won't be a challenger to those trailer focused libraries of course, it's not trying to play there. It's more of a challenger to VSL SE, Garritan PO and Miroslav


----------



## Pipsymbol (Dec 5, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> Well, sound quality is ok, not on that high level (RR count/Implementation, scripted vs true Legato etc).
> But, and it's fun to say that, it's not comparable with those three libs. Because Amadeus has single sections and soloist instruments. It would be fair to compare with garritan personal orchestra and Miroslav Philharmonic, where Amadeus comes out on top by far in my opinion.
> 
> But you can't compare the first and second flute that Amadeus has with Ark (no flutes at all), Albion (only "woods high" or variations) or Jaeger (no woods).
> ...



Thank you so much for providing such a detailed reply!!!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Dec 5, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> Well, sound quality is ok, not on that high level (RR count/Implementation, scripted vs true Legato etc).
> But, and it's fun to say that, it's not comparable with those three libs. Because Amadeus has single sections and soloist instruments. It would be fair to compare with garritan personal orchestra and Miroslav Philharmonic, where Amadeus comes out on top by far in my opinion.
> 
> But you can't compare the first and second flute that Amadeus has with Ark (no flutes at all), Albion (only "woods high" or variations) or Jaeger (no woods).
> ...


+1


----------



## Quasar (Dec 5, 2018)

Pipsymbol said:


> Sorry for being so straight forward... but, is this library a real challenge to Metropolis Ark, Albions, and Jeager libraries?



LOL I was writng an answer but MatFluor nailed it. It's comparing apples and oranges.

I find this whole Overture/Amadeus reality terribly interesting, and after watching the 15 minute walkthough and looking at the manual wonder if Amadeus isn't the coolest $99 "bread-&-butter orchestra" sale in the history of samples. It sounds quite good and the simplicity of the UI is very cool.

I've never worked with a notation program except to fiddle a bit with the free Musescore, which is good software but not designed for easy integration with quality 3rd party libraries and the DAW universe

I'm inclined to get Amadeus before the sale ends, but may go for both Amadeus and Overture 5— that is, if I can wrap my head around the practical functional aspects of having both. I really have zero sense about workflow etc. and how these two products might work in tandem.

Amadeus has a user manual, but I can find no equivalent for Overture. Does one exist? Or is the manual in downloading the demo? I plan to watch the YouTube material I found.


----------



## al_net77 (Dec 5, 2018)

There a a lot of youtube videos about Overture. I find it interesting.


----------



## nilblo (Dec 6, 2018)

@Quasar: The manual in Overture can be reached from the menu. It is called Quick Help but is really extensive and covers everything.

This software is marketed as Touch Enabled. It is not! You can make a menu expand (drop down) but
you can´t select an item from the drop down list of actions or whatever the menu holds.
The community is obsessing (in my opinion..) over Engraving Quality and they are pushing the developer to take Overture to be a serious Dorico contender.
Legibility is of course an important part with a score writer and Overture is really good in that respect
but... engraving quality in a hybrid midi editor/score writer?? One example of complaint in the forum involves a misalignment of a tenorclef which is 1,9% off the middle-C, heightwise... (Clearly visible in magnification...?)

I started writing music with pen and paper (not quill...) 45 years ago. My first computer was an Atari Mega 4 and I had Notator. Now I am using Studio One 4 & Notion 6 together on a 27" touch/pen screen plus an iPad and Notion for writing music "on the go". The combination of these hard- and softwares is really the best I have come across (for me..) and writing notesymbols sitting or standing, on a 27" screen mounted on an sit-stand Ergotron arm means a great deal for my physical condition.
I got the Amadeus library by Tracy Collins, and it is a very good library that goes a long way for my kind of music. I use it mainly for sketching. I also use Xsample and CH WW and do mostly chamber and small orchestra (sinfoniettas) music.


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 6, 2018)

"Amadeus library" is by Sonic Scores, not Tracy Collins.

And sorry to be defensive, but someone is either bias or uninformed.
For example, the tenor clef issue was fixed a while back as well as many issues.

And for the comment about touch enabled, it is. I just tested it on a 27" HP touch screen and a Surface Pro, touched the menus, and selected menu items. Swiping, two finger zooming, etc, all work.

BTW, there will be a new release of Overture 5 today that fully integrates Amadeus. Yes we're a little behind, but had a ton of things to do. After all this was Sonic Scores' first sample library.


----------



## nilblo (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh, of cource it is by Sonic Scores. My bad. I somehow came to believe that TC was quite involved in the making of Amadeus.
No need to be defensive about the tenor clef. My mentioning of this issue was more to explain how miniscule "defects" could create complain among the forum members. I mean, it was barely visible unless you magnified the score just to prove a point. I would certainly not even think about calling this an issue. I´m pleased to hear that touch works now. Last version I tried was 5.5.2-5 and as I never saw this "touch" problem among "fixes" in the iterations that was published after the version I already had, I never bothered to download the new versions. If I´ll ever get the time maybe I will try the latest edition. Given that I already own Ove.


----------



## Maximvs (Dec 6, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> Good news,
> The website has been updated and you can now purchase:
> 
> Amadeus with Overture 5 for $299. So Amadeus is $50.
> ...


Hi Don,
Glad to read that you are considering making some video tutorials, hope to see them early in the year


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 6, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> "Amadeus library" is by Sonic Scores, not Tracy Collins.



The manual says:
"Produced by; Don Williams. Engineered by:Tracy Collins
A special thanks to those who helped make this product a reality. And a very special thanks to Tracy Collins who has worked tirelessly for several years to make Amadeus Symphonic Orchestra a reality, and to my favorite Muse, Debra Hamilton."


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 6, 2018)

Sorry about the defensive part. I constantly have to defend against those who try hard to find minuscule flaws, even though they shouldn't matter. You should be the one behind a notation program to see how critical they can be. To me, the important thing is that its the tool that let's one create music efficiently. I have stated several times before, "do you create music to be seen or heard". Make your choice.

So here is the Amadeus story.
I contacted several companies about building Sonic Scores a library for Overture. Two failed to produce, and one lead me on for a year, and actually released their own small footprint library based on the library I asked for. A third company had a great sounding library and was willing for me to use their player, but the player did not integrate into Overture the way I needed. So after all this, I decided to build one myself.

I spent several years choosing/purchasing samples, researching, designing a simple interface before I met Tracy. I had worked with someone else who I had purchased some sounds from, but he didn't want to be totally involved. I contacted Tracy while looking for guitars because I liked his guitar sounds, designs, and price points.

A funny story is, I purchased some B3 organ samples for another library Sonic Scores is going to release next year. I sent them to Tracy, called him later that night to hear what he thought of the samples, and heard him and his wife playing with them and praising how real they sounded. The next day he sent me a beautiful B3 organ Kontakt instrument. I mean, an almost completed instrument with graphics, sliding draw bars, rotary speakers, etc. All in one day. He told me that he worked on it all night because he loved the samples, being a keyboard player. At that time I knew he was the guy and Tracy became the Kontakt guru that put the parts together.

We've been going to NAMM for many years doing research on what users wanted in a sample library. We started showing alpha versions of the library two and half years ago and received a very positive response that we were on the right track. The original name was going to be Sonic Collection but Tracy didn't like the name and and if he was going to be part of the whole thing, wanted a new name and a different graphical look. I agreed, found a better name and we went through three iterations to get the interface right. So yes, Tracy was/is an "instrumental" part of Amadeus.

We were ready to release it last spring and then decided to even make it even better. I am a software engineer but don't know Kontakt scripting, but knew what I wanted. Maybe I should have stated Tracy as: Kontakt guru instead of Engineer. Trust me, he deserves a ton of credit, because he had to put up with me demanding perfection in just about everything. But finally it is a Sonic Scores library.

WOW, that was a lot of typing. Back to programming!


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 6, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> Sorry about the defensive part. I constantly have to defend those who try hard to find minuscule flaws, even though they don't matter. You should be the one behind a notation program. It is unbelievable how they are. To me, all that matters is does the tool that let's one create music efficiently. I have stated several before, "do you create music to be seen or heard". Make your choice.
> 
> So here is the Amadeus story.
> I contacted several companies about building Sonic Scores a library for Overture. Two failed to produce, and one lead me on for a year, and actually released their own small footprint library based on the library I asked for. A third company had a great sounding library and was willing for me to use their player, but the player did not integrate into Overture the way I needed. So after all this, I decided to build one myself.
> ...



And you have done a fine job IMHO. I just wrote a pretty positive review for AskAudio.com and I will let people know when it is posted.


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 6, 2018)

Thank you Jay and Tracy speaks highly of you. Tracy mentioned last night that you had written a review, so I am anxiously awaiting to reading it. Our first official review.


----------



## robgb (Dec 6, 2018)

I am so happy to still be alive in this day and age. I just watched the walkthrough and was blown away. This thing sounds phenomenal. I can't believe the price. When I first started with orchestral libraries, a library of this quality would have easily cost hundreds, if not thousands. I know you're targeting beginners and sketchers, but, honestly, this looks to me as if it's all you really need.


----------



## robgb (Dec 6, 2018)

Eric G said:


> Well deserved praise! I will second Bill, add an Ostinato/Arp functionality for at least strings and you are a lock in my template for years. You could even add the functionality in Overture 5, which I am a happy customer and will be plugging up everything soon.


Kontakt has Arp features already built-in. So you can easily create your own.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 6, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> Sorry about the defensive part. I constantly have to defend those who try hard to find minuscule flaws, even though they don't matter. You should be the one behind a notation program. It is unbelievable how they are. To me, all that matters is does the tool that let's one create music efficiently. I have stated several before, "do you create music to be seen or heard". Make your choice.
> 
> So here is the Amadeus story.
> I contacted several companies about building Sonic Scores a library for Overture. Two failed to produce, and one lead me on for a year, and actually released their own small footprint library based on the library I asked for. A third company had a great sounding library and was willing for me to use their player, but the player did not integrate into Overture the way I needed. So after all this, I decided to build one myself.
> ...



Truely inspiring story, kudos to you and all involved for making this library happen! I've already pointed someone your way and hope you'll have great success with Amadeus.


----------



## richard kurek (Dec 6, 2018)

from day one i like sonicscores Overture just needed to resolve a bug i had , finally solved but then Amadeus appears , purchased both with no second thought , great writing tools Orchestra is a full library , you wont have to add to it, low on cpu , no big manuals to read just sit and write , i give this a thumbs up and the cost is in reach for most , i am loaded with orchestra libraries but needed a non tuttti library to do quick arrangements , very happy


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 6, 2018)

maybe some of you who bought it made some short tracks already you could show as an example?


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 6, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> maybe some of you who bought it made some short tracks already you could show as an example?



Yep ! Sunday. I'll post a link to a tune I'll play with just the instruments available in this library. And another link in order to compare with the original tune. I have to mention that - and this point is particularly true - one cannot use a midi track already played with a specific library to illustrate a new library because each lib have it's own texture and contains instruments with a precise attack, sustain, vibrato etc. Clearly, as a user, let's take a midi part with a flute. And then You let the track turning and hear the sound coming from 10 different libraries. The difference in tone can be huge and the sound can go from excellent to awful ! Now, if You (re)play this section one by one with each librarie separately, You'll be (re)discovering the richness and the specific possibilities of the libraries. That is why a walktrough demo is generally very appreciated to show the real possibilities of the VST. So, I'll (re)play some parts or - if necessary - the entire tune. It contains the following instruments: Piano, violins I & II, violas, celli, basses, harpsichord, harp, french horns, trumpets, trombones, tubas, flute, timpanis, cymbals. In any way and as far as I can hear, Amadeus seems clearly to be a professional, cheap and useful product ! To be continued...


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 6, 2018)

I just watched the video. I think if I were just starting out or needed a quick, low RAM sketching orchestra I would probably get this. Unfortunately, I have too many others that fill this niche. Probably more than I will use truthfully.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> Did not read four posts above:


Are you still working on this? I still haven't been able to see this deal on the site.


----------



## dflood (Dec 6, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Are you still working on this? I still haven't been able to see this deal on the site.


Click on the Overture 5 option in the “shop” page. You should see a page with an option to add on Amadeus for 50 bucks.


----------



## onebitboy (Dec 7, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> If you can wait to the end of the week, we will be offering a crossgrade from all DAWs and notation programs for $199


The price list only mentions Finale, Sibelius, Notion and Encore as being eligible for crossgrades. Is this incorrect?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 7, 2018)

Frankly I'm a little disappointed that he's making existing OV5 customers pay $99, the same price as everyone else...and only giving the $50 discount to "new" OV5 customers. i will pass on it both because of that and because I have a lot of better libraries already. If it were $50 for me, I might use it with OV5, if OV5 didn't have so many bugs...


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 7, 2018)

The price is not for everyone else, it is for VI-Control customers and Overture 5 users. $99 is a very good price for a very good product for anybody.


----------



## clisma (Dec 7, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> If it were $50 for me, I might use it with OV5, if OV5 didn't have so many bugs..


What bugs are you having? I’ve tried the Overture 5 demo in the past, but could never get Kontakt playing without impossible-to-play-with latency. that held me up from purchasing OV5. Amadeus looks interesting as an all-in-one, but I have reservations still. Might try the demo again.


----------



## Tacet (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm also having issues with the Overture 5 demo, at a very basic functionality level.
Like trying to edit a note duration. Just won't work the way it's shown in the Quick Help.

Is there anyone on this thread currently trialing it, but without any issues?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 7, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> The price is not for everyone else, it is for VI-Control customers and Overture 5 users. $99 is a very good price for a very good product for anybody.



Yet new ov5 customers get it for fifty bucks and those of us that supported you and paid for beta software get no special discount. Sorry don you’re not convincing me. Anyway I have a lot of libs I’ll pass


----------



## Eric G (Dec 7, 2018)

I have owned Overture for quite a while. Very happy with the price for Overture users. Can't make everyone happy.


----------



## renochew (Dec 7, 2018)

Tacet said:


> I'm also having issues with the Overture 5 demo, at a very basic functionality level.
> Like trying to edit a note duration. Just won't work the way it's shown in the Quick Help.
> 
> Is there anyone on this thread currently trialing it, but without any issues?



I am trying it at the moment, yes, I have the same problem, I edit the note duration, but the midi playback completly ignore it, I am scratching my head at the moment.


----------



## richard kurek (Dec 7, 2018)

renochew said:


> I am trying it at the moment, yes, I have the same problem, I edit the note duration, but the midi playback completly ignore it, I am scratching my head at the moment.


how many devices do you have connected to your computer i had an issue midi related maybe its the same reason , i disconnected all but one program worked as it should. sounds like an odd fix but it did the job, seems midi from other devices coming in from the back door preventing functions in the program to work


----------



## renochew (Dec 7, 2018)

richard kurek said:


> how many devices do you have connected to your computer i had an issue midi related maybe its the same reason , i disconnected all but one program worked as it should. sounds like an odd fix but it did the job, seems midi from other devices coming in from the back door preventing functions in the program to work



Hi Richard, thanks for the info. But I don't have any extra device connect to my computer, just a midi keyboard and audio interface, I double check the device settings of overture and make sure only the midi keyboard input is turn on. So it seems it is other problem.


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 7, 2018)

First why are you asking this here, should this be on the Sonic Scores forum.

How are you editing the note duration? In the Data View or by changing note heads?

Overture allows you to change note heads with out altering playback, a very valuable tool for notation that handles MIDI like DAWs do. For example if you recorded live and the notation was an eighth note due the MIDI note duration but you wanted it to be a quarter note, Overture allows you to change it, by simply selecting the note and typing '8'.

If Options>Hold Note Values menu option is enabled, disable it and you'll get what you want. Of course reading the documentation, searching our forum, or asking this on the forum would have got you the answer.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 7, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> First why are you asking this here, should this be on the Sonic Scores forum.
> 
> How are you editing the note duration? In the Data View or by changing note heads?
> 
> ...




If you stay here a while you will find that people seem to prefer asking questions here than on the developer forums.


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks and get it.

I must say I do like the forum and the response and the comments, but this means I have to monitor two forums for support.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 7, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> Thanks and get it.
> 
> I must say I do like the forum and the response and the comments, but this means I have to monitor two forums for support.



Hey, when I was the EastWest online coordinator, I had to monitor about a dozen


----------



## renochew (Dec 7, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> First why are you asking this here, should this be on the Sonic Scores forum.
> 
> How are you editing the note duration? In the Data View or by changing note heads?
> 
> ...



I appreciated you are trying to help, but I think you have a attitude problem, mate.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 7, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> First why are you asking this here, should this be on the Sonic Scores forum.
> 
> Of course reading the documentation, searching our forum, or asking this on the forum would have got you the answer.



I am webmaster for a large software company. Often the clients use the general info form to to ask tech support questions. No big whoop. I simply forward the messages to tech support. And sometimes they ask questions they can find the answer to in the User Manuals. Again, no biggie. It's just the price of doing business. 

I would never scold a client for seeking support, even if it is in an inconvenient place. That's not right, man. 

Amadeus seems like a good product, but I would never buy anything from your company due to the way you are talking to your customers in this forum.


----------



## Eric G (Dec 7, 2018)

And here we go. It only gets nastier from here SonicScores. Many of the folks on here love starting a good row with developers. It's not worth it


----------



## dflood (Dec 7, 2018)

Eric G said:


> And here we go. It only gets nastier from here SonicScores. Many of the folks on here love starting a good row with developers. It's not worth it


It’s a forum. People are going to express opinions, some from knowledge, some from ignorance, some from malice. So far, the comments and questions have been pretty mild and mostly very positive, so I’m puzzled why the developer seems so defensive and even kind of hostile in a couple of instances. 
Many of us are weighing whether to buy this, and it doesn’t bode well for customer support if this is the kind of attitude we can expect. 
I have to say it’s a bit strange, but I am nevertheless impressed with Amadeus and Overture 5. I’m a big fan of Tracy Collin’s Indiginus products and as for the Overture 5 demo, it’s the first notation program I have tried where I’ve actually been able to get started without needing to dig in to the manual. That has me very interested! Let’s hope the developer settles down and responds to postings with a bit more equanimity and patience.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 7, 2018)

Eric G said:


> And here we go. It only gets nastier from here SonicScores. Many of the folks on here love starting a good row with developers. It's not worth it


I have never said anything negative to another developer. I didn't say anything that wasn't true. He could actually learn from what I and a couple others are saying.


----------



## Dex (Dec 7, 2018)

I watched the overview video 

The complete symphony patch at 13:27 seems really amazing, especially at such a light 130 MB footprint when loaded! Can you say a little bit more about how this patch decides which sounds to play and at what levels when a key is struck? To what extent is this behavior configurable? How is it set up to respond to cc's and how much is that configurable? Also is this patch capable of dynamics crossfading? I'd love to know the answers to these questions and maybe see a full walkthrough for this patch! I'll be honest, most of the time I'm just trying to write quickly and still end up with a good sound instead of trying to sculpt each and every tiny thing separately, and I think this patch might be exactly what I'm looking for.

Other questions:
-Can all keyswitches be changed to be in the C-1 to C0 range? I see some start at C0 by default while others start at C-1. I like my keyswitches to be consistent from instrument to instrument.
-Are there choir shorts (staccatos)?


----------



## David Cuny (Dec 7, 2018)

Dex said:


> Can you say a little bit more about how this patch decides which sounds to play and at what levels when a key is struck? To what extent is this behavior configurable?


An informal preview was posted on this thread back in the start of October that might answer some of your questions:


----------



## bigcat1969 (Dec 7, 2018)

I must admit I'm always curious about the tech aspect of things. I'm generally seeing one or two voices on single notes and not hearing a lot of variation inside an instrument. With the low memory load I'm guessing every third note sampled, no round robins or maybe one and one or two velocity layers with some tricks on the start of notes to give some feeling of more velocity layers. It generally has a pleasant sound, but edging toward synthy to me. Guessing no true ff or pp. Nice at $99 for newbies or a sketcher, but not at the level of the higher end. 

Superb GUI and programming. Grats on that!


----------



## Dex (Dec 7, 2018)

David Cuny said:


> An informal preview was posted on this thread back in the start of October that might answer some of your questions:



Thanks. I think that answers all my questions about the symphony patch except for the question about dynamics cross fading. Would love to see a video of that in action for the full symphony patch.


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 8, 2018)

We plan on doing a video soon, just on the Symphony instrument.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 8, 2018)

I haven't bought this, but from what I can tell from videos this library is _excellent _value for its price and easily beats all the other low budget full orchestral libraries that I know. Plus the dev is supporting our forum by offering a special discount, and buying banner ads, and being active here and answering questions. I was just about to say he's doing everything right and this is the kind of presence and support that people here will appreciate and value, when the negativity started creeping back into this thread. Seems like some need a reminder that this forum section is indeed _not _intended for criticizm. I'm quoting from the sticky rules thread of this subforum: 

_"Also, note that Commercial Announcements are a “safe zone” for the companies who post. Negative comments or discussion about competing libraries are not allowed. Sample Talk and all other areas of the forum are free game, of course, but in this section, we ask that the companies not have to deal with any conflict."_

I didn't make the rules but now I can see why apparently they are needed. 

Please don't drive another dev away from this forum, literally no one benefits when that happens.


----------



## richard kurek (Dec 8, 2018)

MartinH. said:


> I haven't bought this, but from what I can tell from videos this library is _excellent _value for its price and easily beats all the other low budget full orchestral libraries that I know. Plus the dev is supporting our forum by offering a special discount, and buying banner ads, and being active here and answering questions. I was just about to say he's doing everything right and this is the kind of presence and support that people here will appreciate and value, when the negativity started creeping back into this thread. Seems like some need a reminder that this forum section is indeed _not _intended for criticizm. I'm quoting from the sticky rules thread of this subforum:
> 
> _"Also, note that Commercial Announcements are a “safe zone” for the companies who post. Negative comments or discussion about competing libraries are not allowed. Sample Talk and all other areas of the forum are free game, of course, but in this section, we ask that the companies not have to deal with any conflict."_
> 
> ...


Bravo well said


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 8, 2018)

maybe there shouldnt be any discussion at all in commercial annoucements. kinda misleading if people are only allowed to write positive stuff. i also didnt see many negative comments, but if someone thinks the sound is not top notch or doesnt like the demo or whatever he should be free to say.


----------



## robgb (Dec 8, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> maybe some of you who bought it made some short tracks already you could show as an example?



Keep in mind I'm not NEARLY as talented as half the people in the forum. This is my meager attempt. (All instruments are Amadeus, except for the Oud.)


----------



## d.healey (Dec 8, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> kinda misleading if people are only allowed to write positive stuff.



_Negative comments or discussion about competing libraries are not allowed. _Does not mean you can only write positive stuff.

You can ask questions, post answers, or write comments that are neither positive nor negative. Like this one


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 8, 2018)

renochew said:


> I appreciated you are trying to help, but I think you have a attitude problem, mate.


Sounds like you have an aptitude problem, mate. Try reading the manual, Youtube, etc and quit being so forking lazy.


----------



## robgb (Dec 8, 2018)

Michael K. Bain said:


> I am webmaster for a large software company. Often the clients use the general info form to to ask tech support questions. No big whoop. I simply forward the messages to tech support. And sometimes they ask questions they can find the answer to in the User Manuals. Again, no biggie. It's just the price of doing business.
> 
> I would never scold a client for seeking support, even if it is in an inconvenient place. That's not right, man.
> 
> Amadeus seems like a good product, but I would never buy anything from your company due to the way you are talking to your customers in this forum.


Maybe it's just me, but it seems to me that a lot of people go out of their way to be offended on public forums. I didn't take the Sonic Scores post to have any particular attitude other than he was wondering why the question was posted here when there's a forum dedicated to such questions. Despite this, he still went on to answer the question. Could he have worded that first sentence a little differently? Sure. But I really think people are reading something into nothing.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Dec 8, 2018)

Feel free to delete my post if I broke the rules, I did forget that this was positive only land and don't want to drive away the dev. I'm glad this was created and that the dev is active here. It is good competition for Miro, GPO and such.


----------



## Eric G (Dec 8, 2018)

robgb said:


> Maybe it's just me, but it seems to me that a lot of people go out of their way to be offended on public forums. I didn't take the Sonic Scores post to have any particular attitude other than he was wondering why the question was posted here when there's a forum dedicated to such questions. Despite this, he still went on to answer the question. Could he have worded that first sentence a little differently? Sure. But I really think people are reading something into nothing.



Not just you. This is the reason why most devs get run off the forum.


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 8, 2018)

That guy you quoted in your post is offended quite easily.



robgb said:


> Maybe it's just me, but it seems to me that a lot of people go out of their way to be offended on public forums. I didn't take the Sonic Scores post to have any particular attitude other than he was wondering why the question was posted here when there's a forum dedicated to such questions. Despite this, he still went on to answer the question. Could he have worded that first sentence a little differently? Sure. But I really think people are reading something into nothing.


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 8, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> maybe there shouldnt be any discussion at all in commercial annoucements. kinda misleading if people are only allowed to write positive stuff



I agree with this. Commercial Announcements should be a one-way conduit of information -- one post by the developer, and the thread is locked. All discussion of the library would then take place in Sample Talk. The developer would lose the benefit of their Commercial Announcements thread being bumped by continual posting, but if the library were discussed in Sample Talk anyway, it shouldn't be an issue.

My browser bookmark for VI-C links to "Recent Posts". From there, I click on topics and join discussions. I don't look to see what category I'm in. I just open the thread, read, and post. Somewhere along the way I've probably unwittingly violated the "nice chit-chat only" rule in Commercial Announcements. Nobody -- not even the newest of new members -- would make this mistake if the thread were locked.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 8, 2018)

Even worse is when you click on Alerts. After a while, the thread titles all look the same. It's hard to remember what can and can't be posted where. 

And....I am off topic. I like that the Sonuscore person is here to answer questions. As long as he understands if he leaves the commercial thread, the gloves may come off, and he shouldn't take offense.


----------



## dflood (Dec 8, 2018)

Getting back to Amadeus, and the symphony instrument in particular, when a performance is played via keyboard in Overture 5, does it output a full orchestral score with separate staves for each triggered section? I assume that would not be the case when using it as a plugin in Logic, etc.?


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 8, 2018)

Not directly at this time, because there is no way for Overture to know what the settings are. We are working on a solution, because you have to admit, it would be amazing. The first thing we could do is require user to choose a preset from Overture using a key switch. That way Overture would know what the settings are. If the user changes it, using Overture, it will still work, if not then it fails to work properly. Overture can change the sections using controllers and these are in the SoundMap. If you read the manual you can see what controllers have been assigned.

Final answer is: it's possible if you let Overture choose the settings. We do plan to implement a feature like this for Amadeus and maybe other full orchestral instruments.


----------



## Tacet (Dec 8, 2018)

Some very good points are being made here, and in the spirit of following the forum rules I've started a new thread in the Notation section to discuss Overture 5 specifically, since the launch of ASO will clearly tempt many people to go for the generous crossgrade package.

For the record, I think ASO is an awesome library which offers incredible value, and will get it for sure.
On the other hand, I have a few reservations about OV5 and would like to ask current users some questions without derailing the discussion on ASO.

Don, hopefully you don't mind that I'm not doing this in the SonicScores forum and obviously feel free to add your comments in the new thread. 

Edit: spelling


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 8, 2018)

I was actually going to do this on Monday when the dust settles down. I am still trying to get an Overture update out.


----------



## tcollins (Dec 8, 2018)

Dex said:


> I watched the overview video
> The complete symphony patch at 13:27 seems really amazing, especially at such a light 130 MB footprint when loaded! Can you say a little bit more about how this patch decides which sounds to play and at what levels when a key is struck? To what extent is this behavior configurable? How is it set up to respond to cc's and how much is that configurable? Also is this patch capable of dynamics crossfading? I'd love to know the answers to these questions and maybe see a full walkthrough for this patch! I'll be honest, most of the time I'm just trying to write quickly and still end up with a good sound instead of trying to sculpt each and every tiny thing separately, and I think this patch might be exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> Other questions:
> ...



With the Symphony instrument, you have control over the low and high key velocity ranges for each section. Also, you can determine the velocity crossfade globally. We've set it at 30 (if you have the low vel switchpoint of a section set at 90, the sound will begin to fade in at a velocity of 60), but you can change it easily. The key range of each section is adjustable, although not all sections cover the entire playing range. You can transpose each section up or down an octave. There is no dynamics (CC) crossfading happening, although you could set up the volume faders for each section to respond to CCs if you like. No choir shorts, not yet at least. The keyswitches (that trigger preset changes) are not movable, but that could be added in an update (all the other Amadeus instruments do have movable key switches).

A short, possibly interesting story about the Symphony patch helping under pressure-
When I had finished editing the Amadeus Overview video, I realized that it needed some short bit of music under the logo, but at 2:00 AM that seemed like a daunting prospect! I pulled up the Symphony patch, played through some chord changes, and added a very few lines on top. It's not going to win an Emmy, but it seemed to work for the purpose, and I was in bed by 3:00. Below is a video showing the DP project, played with the starting Symphony track soloed and then with the additional tracks. It just kind of fades out at the end, since that was all I needed at the time.

The velocity controls are visible in the video (sorry about the low res), and the "Vel X-Fade" adjustment is right above them.

I'll do a proper video soon.
Thanks! -TC


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 8, 2018)

To let everybody know the exceed bandwidth problem has been solved.

Yep sales exceeded our expectations and bandwidth (yesterday), so thank you very much.


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 9, 2018)

Yes and I don't know why because I have unlimited sharing. I am checking into it.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 9, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> To let everybody know the exceed bandwidth problem has been solved.


Clicking on the "download manual" button is still giving me a "bandwidth exceeded" message.

EDIT: manual downloads working again now (Monday morning Pacific time).


----------



## frontline (Dec 9, 2018)

Same here (part 3 rar failed and re-attempting download resulted in and exceeded sharing limit message; I get the same message if I click "Amadeus Download Links" from the order summary page). Congrats on the success of the library, though (!)


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 9, 2018)

We are working on it! Contact us through email and we'll provide a temporary link.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 9, 2018)

I bought Amadeus, am thrilled to have it, and have made a 28 track Amadeus template in the Overture 5 demo, the purchase of which I am still undecided about.

Amadeus is tremendous bang-for-buck, sonically well above its price range, and light enough that I can easily load a whole virtual orchestra without overloading the computer. I'm really hoping I can make Overture work for me because the layout and the VI integration are terrific.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Dec 10, 2018)

Here's my two cents:


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 11, 2018)

It’s an incredible time to be starting out in the samples orchestra/learning orchestration game. This is a marvelous sketching tool (and more) at a great price, and as always if Tracy Collins is involved, I pay close attention.

I would urge newbies to try to use individual instruments and orchestrate them to the degree it’s possible, not to just stack sections and all in ones, because of the risk of the dreaded “giant accordion sound”. Word to the wise.


----------



## Dex (Dec 11, 2018)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Here's my two cents:




Bloody hell, stop making me want this :/


----------



## robgb (Dec 11, 2018)

Dex said:


> Bloody hell, stop making me want this :/


99 bucks. No brainer.


----------



## Ran Zhou (Dec 11, 2018)

The symphony patch is absolutely fantastic and very playable. Quite inspiring I have to say.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 11, 2018)

robgb said:


> 99 bucks. No brainer.



Agree, but only seein' $119. Still helluva deal, but I'll take another $20.


----------



## dougj7 (Dec 11, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> Use coupon *vicontrol99 *to get Amadeus for $99.
> The special VI-Control price will last through Christmas, Dec 25, 2018.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 11, 2018)

Many THX !  Spaced the Code out. My bad .... oldheimer's creeping in.


----------



## Sami (Dec 12, 2018)

Is Overture better optimized in Windows or on Mac?


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 15, 2018)

Neither, it is the same program/code base. Now the Mac OS many difficult things to deal with, like the operating system stealing useful shortcut keys, updates in the operating system breaking development tools, etc. Just look at Kontakt 5.8.1 or Kontakt 6. They still run on Windows 7 and above but on the Mac it requires 10.12 or above. I had to delay the next Overture update because of an update from Apple that broke my development tools. After spending a week with Apple development support, they found a solution, so I'll have a new update in a few days that works with Amadeus.

So please have a little forgiveness with products seem to have a few more problems on Macs than Windows machines.


----------



## Dex (Dec 16, 2018)

Any new impression or walkthrough videos for this?


----------



## ReelToLogic (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm a big fan of Indiginus and of Tracy's work so when I heard he was involved I decided to watch the overview video. I must say I'm very impressed with the breadth of this library and the simple, clear UI. For the price, the quality and shear number of instruments is really incredible! Nice work!


----------



## ScoreFace (Dec 18, 2018)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Here's my two cents:




Thanks, that was very informative. I can believe that so many instruments and ensembles are in this lib for that price! However, I have to say that I really don't like almost any of these sounds, at least how they are presented in this video. The horns, the flute, the guitar, it somehow sounds all a little bit flat and overly clean and I get a midi feeling. 

It is still a good price and if someone needs all orchestral instruments for almost no money, he may be right to buy it anyway. For me, it is not interesting.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 18, 2018)

ScoreFace said:


> Thanks, that was very informative. I can believe that so many instruments and ensembles are in this lib for that price! However, I have to say that I really don't like almost any of these sounds, at least how they are presented in this video. The horns, the flute, the guitar, it somehow sounds all a little bit flat and overly clean and I get a midi feeling.
> 
> It is still a good price and if someone needs all orchestral instruments for almost no money, he may be right to buy it anyway. For me, it is not interesting.



You're kinda right, the library has a rather specific sound. Some options can be tweaked, some cannot.

Personally, I like it as the perfect sketching tool. I've ended up keeping a few of the instruments around in my compositions. But the very best part is that I can load in the entire library in separate parts as a template and not max out my admittedly pathetic amount of RAM.


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 18, 2018)

I thought I would make a small comment on the quality of sounds. Two of the sounds mentioned above have been used by two of today's top film composers, one has won several Emmys and the other a Grammy. 
Case closed!


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 18, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> I thought I would make a small comment on the quality of sounds. Two of the sounds mentioned above have been used by two of today's top film composers, one has won several Emmys and the other a Grammy.
> Case closed!



Tell me who and I'll buy a copy. *I'm drunk and prone to impulse decisions


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 18, 2018)

Can't do it, signed NDAs.


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 18, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> Can't do it, signed NDAs.



Oh well. It's meaningless then. P.s I like the library by the way.


----------



## ScoreFace (Dec 19, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> I thought I would make a small comment on the quality of sounds. Two of the sounds mentioned above have been used by two of today's top film composers, one has won several Emmys and the other a Grammy.
> Case closed!





Case closed - Really? Are you serious? :D

Okay, I have considered your ‚point‘ with the great Hollywood composers chosing the 99$ Lib sounds instead of having everything recorded live, now I listened to the video again. Unfortunately, I still find the mentioned sounds a little bit midi. It is my opinion. What now?

I think if I was an award-winning film composer, I would prefer having my stuff performed by musicians or using one of the more expensive high-class libs that are on the market.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 19, 2018)

We like the sound of what we like the sound of and we don’t what we don’t. It always amazes me how much time and energy people will spend dissing stuff they don’t care for.

One thing Sonicscores is right about. Working pros don’t spend time worrying about whose name is on the library or how much or little it costs. They choose something that works for them and in situations where it doesn’t they reach for something else.

My Xmas gift for many of you is my recommendation that you spend more time praising what you like and less knocking what you don’t.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Dec 19, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> We like the sound of what we like the sound of and we don’t what we don’t. It always amazes me how much time and energy people will spend dissing stuff they don’t care for.
> 
> One thing Sonicscores is right about. Working pros don’t spend time worrying about whose name is on the library or how much or little it costs. They choose something that works for them and in situations where it doesn’t they reach for something else.
> 
> My Xmas gift for many of you is to spend is my recommendation that you spend more time praising what you like and less knocking what you don’t.


Spot on.


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 19, 2018)

Ashermusic,

You said it better that I.

From my experience, most top working pros get libraries thrown at them and end up choosing what sounds right for the piece they are writing and they don't sit around criticizing what they didn't use. I had one tell me, it never hurts to add another color to my palette. Also the top composers do often get their scores recorded by a real orchestra, but they do their mock-ups on a computer with sample libraries, trying to create the sound that is in their head. Of course, like always, there are exceptions, including one very famous composer who uses a piano and paper.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 19, 2018)

Amadeus is a truly wonderful and well balanced library at an incredibe price. I thank Sonicscores for creating it and honestly don't care if <place name here> used the samples or not. Sometimes that can be an interesting selling point but it isn't really going to make me a better composer or a better musician! If it seems like a tool that might be useful to you, get it! If it does not, then move on.


----------



## nilblo (Dec 19, 2018)

@Wes Antczak Why did you have to steel my tagline?  I agree fully to everything you wrote. Measuring the quality of a library on how many RR:s there are, is the opposite of your reasoning. Amadeus is what I'm looking for: dry and intimate sound + a playability that actually makes me appear talented in the art of creating music. (..my assesment, mind you..)


----------



## ScoreFace (Dec 19, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> We like the sound of what we like the sound of and we don’t what we don’t. It always amazes me how much time and energy people will spend dissing stuff they don’t care for.
> 
> One thing Sonicscores is right about. Working pros don’t spend time worrying about whose name is on the library or how much or little it costs. They choose something that works for them and in situations where it doesn’t they reach for something else.
> 
> My Xmas gift for many of you is to spend is my recommendation that you spend more time praising what you like and less knocking what you don’t.



How could I not agree with your last sentence, it is indeed a very good advice! 

Have all fun with this lib which is of course good value for the money.


----------



## robgb (Dec 19, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> I thought I would make a small comment on the quality of sounds. Two of the sounds mentioned above have been used by two of today's top film composers, one has won several Emmys and the other a Grammy.
> Case closed!


Is there really a question about the quality of the sounds. You've chosen some really great samples and the scripting is excellent.



nilblo said:


> Measuring the quality of a library on how many RR:s there are


Anyone complaining about limited RRs can easily fix the problem with the UltraTKT script. Works like a charm.


----------



## tcollins (Dec 19, 2018)

I was blown away by Cory's video. It's so rewarding as a developer to see and hear when someone "gets" a library, and plays it so beautifully!


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 24, 2018)

I want to thank everyone for the wonderful Vi-Control response to Amadeus. This is my first real experience with creating a sample library and interacting on the forum and truly enjoyed the experience, and promise to be back to check on things.

There is an update for Amadeus, but I have not created an installer. For those of you knowledgeable and brave enough, here is a temporary link to a folder containing the fixes.

Amadeus 1.1 Fixes

BTW, Tracy convinced me to extend the *vicontrol99 *coupon until the end of the year, so Merry Christmas/Happy holidays and the coupon expires on Dec 31, 2018.

Finally, there is a new release of Overture 5 that includes the Amadeus SoundMap, many fixes, and is very stable if anyone wants to check it out. If you downloaded a version before today, be sure to download and install this update.


----------



## ionian (Dec 24, 2018)

Just for reference for everyone, here's the list of fixes in the update:

Fixes:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fixed problem with solo woodwinds and solo brass where trill speed controls did not appear or hide with articulation key switch changes.

Fixed graphic on Assorted Percussion B4 pitch and Snare Drum Hits and Rolls to C3, D3.

Fixed Violins I volume on lower Spiccato notes and a few other solo strings small problems.

Fixed out of tune problem on Choir Sopranos.
Move default key switch up one octave of Solo Bassoons.
Improved sound on Taiko drums.
Improved sound on top end of Grand Piano.


----------



## Tacet (Dec 24, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> BTW, Tracy convinced me to extend the *vicontrol99 *coupon until the end of the year, so Merry Christmas/Happy holidays and the coupon expires on Dec 31, 2018.


Thank you and Happy Holidays to you, Don. 


sonicscores said:


> Finally, there is a new release of Overture 5 that includes the Amadeus SoundMap, many fixes, and is very stable if anyone wants to check it out. If you downloaded a version before today, be sure to download and install this update.


Just for me to understand, does this mean that if you load up an ASO template, Overture 5 automatically opens as many instances of Kontakt as needed (2 for "vocal solo with piano", 4 for "string quartet" etc), and all the articulations for each instrument are already mapped to the relevant keyswitches in ASO?

In other words, there is no need to create custom articulations in the Inspector for ASO instruments, you can just use "." for staccato, "-" for tenuto in the score etc and the relevant keyswitch will be automatically triggered in ASO, correct?


----------



## wcreed51 (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes, this is correct.


----------



## Tacet (Dec 24, 2018)

wcreed51 said:


> Yes, this is correct.


Thanks, and does it revert to a default keyswitch after your selected articulation is triggered?


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes it does. The articulation is on only during the length of the note.
Now expressions, graphic symbols, and others behave differently and use key switches/controllers to set a state until something else resets. it.
For example staccato expression turns on the key switch until something else turns it off.


----------



## Franklin (Dec 31, 2018)

Want to go for a last-minute bargain of Amadeus but Sonicscores website is under maintenance for quite some time now... :-(


----------



## Steelkat (Dec 31, 2018)

Franklin said:


> Want to go for a last-minute bargain of Amadeus but Sonicscores website is under maintenance for quite some time now... :-(



Yeah same here! Hopefully they will get it back up before the special expires....


----------



## Ifness (Dec 31, 2018)

Amadeus is also available for purchase at a discount at Indiginus Sample Libraries here:

http://indiginus.com/amadeus.html


----------



## d.healey (Dec 31, 2018)

Ifness said:


> Amadeus is also available for purchase at a discount at Indiginus Sample Libraries here:


You didn't click the buy link did you


----------



## tcollins (Dec 31, 2018)

The Indiginus link just leads to the Sonic Scores website. We do not handle the transactions or downloads for Amadeus. Don at Sonic Scores is working to get things back up. Thank-you all for your patience.


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 31, 2018)

We apologize, but we had a Serial Number distribution plugin meltdown.
The plugin started using old serial numbers instead of a newly uploaded batch.
The company is trying to determine the problem but at this time, there is no answer from them.

I have provided a work around until the plugin can be repaired, so everything is up and running and because of this, I have extended the sale one more day.

Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Dex (Dec 31, 2018)

ionian said:


> Just for reference for everyone, here's the list of fixes in the update:
> 
> Fixes:
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Bought today and installed the fixes. Thanks! This looks like a very nice instrument. Everything I've tried so far seems lovely and everything I've looked at so far that you mentioned in the fixes is fixed, except the Choir Sopranos are still out of tune.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 1, 2019)

Last day and I couldn´t resist. I probably don´t need it but it is always fine to have everything hassle free in one place . Just downloading


----------



## Franklin (Jan 4, 2019)

Dex said:


> Bought today and installed the fixes. Thanks! This looks like a very nice instrument. Everything I've tried so far seems lovely and everything I've looked at so far that you mentioned in the fixes is fixed, except the Choir Sopranos are still out of tune.



I managed to buy Amadeus on December 31th and very satisfied with it. Could not find anything on the Sonicscore website concerning updates, so where can I find any fixes if applicable?


----------



## Dex (Jan 4, 2019)

Look back a page or two here. Posted by sonicscores.


----------



## wcreed51 (Jan 5, 2019)

The Sonicscore website now has a section just for ASO


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 5, 2019)

Franklin said:


> I managed to buy Amadeus on December 31th and very satisfied with it. Could not find anything on the Sonicscore website concerning updates, so where can I find any fixes if applicable?





Dex said:


> Look back a page or two here. Posted by sonicscores.


1.1 fixes have been made and can be found here, but Sonic Scores hasn't provided an installer yet. At this point it's just for people who know how to make the changes themselves. I have no doubt that when the installer is ready emails will go out to owners, it will be announced on this thread, and will be available on their downloads page.


----------



## Franklin (Jan 7, 2019)

@TigerTheFrog,

Thanks for your response and help.
In the meantime I contacted Sonicscore and in my version (bought on dec 31) the fixes had been implemented already.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 7, 2019)

Franklin said:


> @TigerTheFrog,
> 
> Thanks for your response and help.
> In the meantime I contacted Sonicscore and in my version (bought on dec 31) the fixes had been implemented already.


If that's the case, I may have the latest too. 
@sonicscores Is there a way to see in the software what version you have? Thanks!


----------



## Quasar (Jan 7, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> 1.1 fixes have been made and can be found here, but Sonic Scores hasn't provided an installer yet. At this point it's just for people who know how to make the changes themselves. I have no doubt that when the installer is ready emails will go out to owners, it will be announced on this thread, and will be available on their downloads page.


Cool, thanks!

I've been aware of a few little issues with Amadeus since release, and I know at least two of us passed messages along, and judging by the readme it looks like those issues have been addressed. Going to check it out now.


----------



## starise (Jan 9, 2019)

I've only had this a short time and am impressed. I haven't made a lot of orchestral music in the past
and was able to make this without too much trouble. Some of the velocity needs work but I think it shows what this library is capable of.


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 11, 2019)

At 2:21 i hear a synth? Was that intentional? Thanks


----------



## starise (Apr 11, 2019)

You might be hearing some of the lower brass there. I haven't had time to go back and correct the velocity. I'm not listening to it right now on my studio setup. I'll give it another listen on my setup later. I honestly don't hear it on these cheap earbuds.


----------



## Dex (Apr 11, 2019)

Any updates/fixes for the out of tune choir patches?


----------



## AnnieViole (Jul 23, 2020)

Hello! I've started a thread about this but I think people here might be able to help as well.

How does Amadeus compare to NotePerformer 3 when used in Finale v26 notation software? Does anyone here have experience using Amadeus in Finale? It seems that NP is the gold standard now and adored by so many users, yet the demos tell me that Amadeus has better sounds and if it works well in Finale, then the famous NotePerformer may be outperformed by something that isn't as aggressively advertised as a notation program miracle solution.


----------



## nilblo (Jul 23, 2020)

With Amadeus you´ll have to take care of playback of articulations yourself. Noteperformer reads written articulations and play the samples accordingly..


----------



## starise (Jul 23, 2020)

Sorry nilblo, I don't use NP 3 or Finale.Hopefully someone will jump in to help that knows.

FYI- Since Studio One 5 now has key switch templates that can be saved per instrument, I plan to upload a template for Amadeus to their cloud unless someone else beats me to it. Without key switches using the mod wheel at times Amadeus wouldn't always be properly recording my volume swells. 
Most pros are using programmed rather than live recorded KS anyways, at least that's my uneducated guess. 

The new notation features in SO5 are also a hoot because now I should _theoretically_ be able to make some dynamics and articulation changes in the integrated notation window. I successfully did it in another vsti.


----------



## tressie5 (May 23, 2022)

<--- Late to the Amadeus party. 

I've been demoing it lately. Kinda taking a short break from writing ambient stuff. Amadeus brings back memories from when I had a Miroslav/Cubase 5 setup. I think this was back in 2000/2001. Aaahh...the good ol' days. I like how the pleasant-sounding Amadeus is configured in Kontakt. Very convenient. (One of my peeves is how much easier it is to set up midi channels in Falcon vs Kontakt). Anyway, hopefully I get productive.


----------



## Geomir (May 23, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> <--- Late to the Amadeus party.
> 
> I've been demoing it lately. Kinda taking a short break from writing ambient stuff. Amadeus brings back memories from when I had a Miroslav/Cubase 5 setup. I think this was back in 2000/2001. Aaahh...the good ol' days. I like how the pleasant-sounding Amadeus is configured in Kontakt. Very convenient. (One of my peeves is how much easier it is to set up midi channels in Falcon vs Kontakt). Anyway, hopefully I get productive.


Welcome to the party! You are really late here, but you are welcome to stay if you enjoy the solitude.  

Nostalgia is such a sweet feeling, lately it happens to me all the time, but you said it yourself (in an indirect way). Amadeus sounds like a 20 y.o. orchestral library. It's indeed a nice convenient package. It offers all the possible orchestral instruments (solo and sections), a very easy one-screen interface, it loads very fast even in older computers or laptops, but all newer orchestral libraries usually offer different mic positions, far more realistic sounds, true (recorded) legato transitions, more updates/upgrades, more active support, etc.

But they also cost much more...

I hope that you can get productive with the tools you have, it's the most important thing after all.


----------



## Crowe (May 23, 2022)

Sigh. You really hate this library huh?


----------



## Geomir (May 23, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Sigh. You really hate this library huh?


You make me quote myself:
_"It's indeed a nice convenient package. It offers all the possible orchestral instruments (solo and sections), a very easy one-screen interface, it loads very fast even in older computers or laptops"_

As you can see I don't dislike it that much, it has some unique advantages!


----------



## tressie5 (May 24, 2022)

I'm really enjoying Amadeus. Its solo strings and dynamic orchestra has my creative juices flowing. I can see why it isn't usually mentioned in the same breath as, say, Spitfire, EastWest, Project Sam, Vienna, etc. - it isn't as tweakable as the big guns and maybe because its samples are a well-kept secret? Nevertheless, I'm having fun with it as I'm able to quickly get tracks down without having to create lanes and lanes of clefs.


----------

